# Think Tank > History >  The Secessionist States of America

## Ronin Truth

> *The Secessionist States of America*
> 
> By Brion McClanahan
> 
> October 16, 2014
> 
> 
> For years those who advocated even a scholarly examination of secession were labeled crackpots and fringe radicals by the establishment. Secession had gone out of fashion with hoopskirts and mint juleps and had been settled by the gun in 1865. That argument worked well while the American empire seemed to be the glorious land of free people and a free economy. Just like Rome during the Pax Romana, why would anyone want to leave the immense majesty of the American peace? Much has changed in the last twenty years, and many Americans are coming to see secession as a remedy for the unfixable problems of the American regime, from bloated bureaucracy, high taxes, endless wars, broken healthcare and education systems, moral and ethical decline, and cheap money. And it is no longer the just the fringe advancing this position. Secession has gone mainstream.
> 
> ...




http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/b...ahan/secede-4/

Copyright © 2014 by LewRockwell.com. Permission to reprint in whole or in part is gladly granted, provided full credit and a live link are provided.

An idea whose time is increasingly overdue.

----------


## tod evans

I'm in......

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I'm in......


 FYI... Secede! bumper stickers for sale at LRC. http://www.lewrockwell.com/store/




> *Secede! Bumper Sticker*
> 
> Secession is one of the the great libertarian principles, as Mises, Rothbard, Ron Paul, Hoppe, and Rockwell have noted. And it extends to the individual. We all have the right to secede from the State. And heres how to express your support for this freedom on your car, your laptop, your dorm wall, or anyplace else.


I bought a 5-pack.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> [...] MacKinnon debunks the common notion that secession would  be crushed by force if tried. Why? If enough Americans come to  understand secession is an act of peace, not war, then why would  secession be met by force? It does not have to be this way, and  MacKinnon rightly attacks the Lincoln myth to emphasize his point.  Lincoln could have chosen another path. It would have been the American  thing to do.
> 
> Certainly the prospect of secession in 2014 is almost impossible. It  would take years to do what MacKinnon suggests and even then it would  require a more robust effort in educating the American public about the  idea of peaceful self-determination. We have to undo one-hundred and  fifty years of American propaganda on the issue. But MacKinnon’s book  along with other developments around the world and the American response  to them gives hope that secession may be a realistic option in the  future.


If at first you don't secede, try, try again ...

----------


## PierzStyx

I'm a big believer in micro-secession, that the individual has a right to leave an abusive state.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> If at first you don't secede, try, try again ...


*Do or do not. There is no try.-- Yoda

*

----------


## TaftFan

I disagree that the new country should be composed of South Carolina, Georgia, and Florida. The geographical location is excellent, yes, with ocean access and both rich forests and farms, but the demographics are a challenge. The problem, especially in Georgia and Florida, is that Mexicans (literally from Mexico) and northern liberals are coming here in search of opportunity, but are also bringing their values and politics with them. And the big cities, composed almost entirely of poor, liberal blacks might as well be different countries. 

I of course do not oppose converting these people, but if the goal is conversion then there is no real reason to secede.

I would instead focus on uniting Idaho, North and South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, and Utah.

----------


## Ronin Truth

How about East and West of the Mississippi River, North and South of the Mason-Dixon Line?  That would make four countries.

----------


## tod evans

> How about East and West of the Mississippi River, North and South of the Mason-Dixon Line?  That would make four countries.


Okay......

----------


## Occam's Banana

> How about East and West of the Mississippi River, North and South of the Mason-Dixon Line?  That would make four countries.


Nope. That would still be short by (at least) 46 countries ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Nope. That would still be short by (at least) 46 countries ...



Well if you want to play it that way, how about down to the county level?  That would make it 3,143 countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ty_equivalents


There are US counties bigger than some states.

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/...-whole-states/

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Well if you want to play it that way, how about down to the county level?  That would make it 3,143 countries.


Precisely so. That's why I included the parenthetical "at least."

The number could actually go as high as about 316,903,165 [http://www.census.gov/population/www/popclockus.html].

Micro-secession FTW!

----------


## PierzStyx

> Precisely so. That's why I included the parenthetical "at least."
> 
> The number could actually go as high as about 316,903,165 [http://www.census.gov/population/www/popclockus.html].
> 
> Micro-secession FTW!



Precisely. Government can only exist justly on the consent of the governed. When you no longer consent any government action against you become illegitimate.

----------

